# A Brazilian Jr BBuilder Log



## mensagebr (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello guys, this is my very first post here on this forum, and i will be logging my whole plan. I have been on stage twice, in my last competition i got third on the 75kg cat, weighted in 72,5kg the day before. It was on March. Aiming for the states on June now, probably the same cat but ripped as hell. Im on the end of my current blast. I was always a fat kid, fat genetics, i was near 100kg when i started working out (pure fat) 7 years ago. I will be posting pics of my contests and my before and after so you guys can check out.

Actual stats 18/11 
Weight: 90kg
Height: 1.68cm
Age: 21
Bf: 10%?
Arms: 45cm (thats the only measure i got)

I will be uploading pics here later today, with my actual shape.

What i did in the past:
First blast BULK: 500mg eq + 500mg test e -> got a lot of weight, about 10kg in this 12week protocol. Was my debut on the hormones, and i loved it.
Second blast - PREP: 300mg test prop + 500mg tren a + 80mg anavar. Used t4. Got very lean, but ****ed up on the dehydration and got no place on my first camp.
CRUISED only test 250mg for 8weeks (Got some nice muscle mass here, was some kind of bulk)
Third blast - PREP: 350mg test e + 700mg tren a + 700mg mast + 350mg winny (last 15 days only). Used t3 up to 100mcg. Got third place.
CRUISED, then 

Actual Protocol:
30mg blend test ed
100mg tren ace ed
100mg winny ed
50mg mast ed
100mcg t3
60mg ephedrine with 400mg caffeine divided in two doses
0,5mg anastrozol e3d
10mg tamoxifen ed (for lipids)

This protocol was in the beginning a prep protocol, but i gave up on the camp i was going because of personal problems (im going to live alone from now on, so its a lot of $), so i got the pressure of the prep off my back and the protocol that was a severe cuts, turned to be a very clean bulk. I started it with 94kg and got down to 85, now i'm with 90kg and not thaaaat fat. I got 15days left on this protocol, and i will be doing a very restrict diet in the end of the blast, to get some weight down before i get on cruise.

Im doing INTERMITTENT FASTING since DECEMBER of last year. Got on my best shape with it, and have been always doing it since then, even for bulking and of course, for prep contest. 

Actual diet/cardio plan for the next 15 days:
6am - abs, calves and 1h LISS - Low intensity steady state cardio
15h15pm - workout + 45min cardio (more intense)
18h pm - first meal - post workout: 7 whole eggs + 50g bacon + 1spoons olive oil + 1spoon coconut oil -> 80g lip 80g prot 
22h pm - last meal - before bed: 2 whole eggs + 300g lean chicken + 1spoon olive oil + 200g rice -> 20g lip 100g prot 50g cho 
total: 50g carbs - 100g lip - 180g prot - 1820kcal

Training plan - My focus is always legs and shoulders.
A- Legs focusing hams
B- Back, rear delts and traps
C- Chest, front and mid delts
D- Legs focusing quads
E- Arms 
F- Full shoulder and traps

Supplements: 5g fish oil and 1g vit C, thats all.

Will be cruising on 15 days, i will log that here for you guys. Planning on 175mg testo and mast for about 8 weeks (exams will tell). Will stop the intermittent fasting too, get back on a normal diet, try to optimize my metabolism.

My biggest concern right now is with my thyroid PCT, i've being on thyroid meds for a long time. Will be supplementing with selenium, lugol and tyrosine. Will taper t3 down when i get on cruise, 50-25-25eod-0. 

Will get off all stims too when i get on cruise. Drop all ephedrine and caffeine tabs (only plain coffee pre workout remains).

All tips and motivation are welcome guys. I live in Brazil, bodybuilding has been my dream since always. Hope you guys enjoy the log. Will be posting my daily workouts detailed, the shots and everything every 1-3 days and pics every week or two. Will be posting the pics tonight. 

Hugs


----------



## mensagebr (Nov 18, 2015)

My yesterday workout (17/11) - B - Back, rear delts and traps
Started warming up with 2 sets of pull downs and 3 sets of reverse flies on machine.
Pull Over with rope + Chin ups 5 sets to failure (pre-exhaustion)
Bent over barbell rows 4 sets pyramid (40--60-80kg-80kg + dropset)
Hammer Machine Rows (Supinated Grip) 3 sets (90-45kg drop on all sets)
Wide Grip PullDown 3sets + 1 set of MTUT
Close Grip PullDown 3sets + 1 set of MTUT
One arm Dumbbell Rows 3 sets with no rest between arms
Hammer Machine Rows (Wide Grip) + Reverse Flies with Dumbbells 5 sets to failure
Shrugs on Smith Machine 7 sets (FST-7)

Today i will be working Chest and Delts. 

And sorry guys, i will be always using KG = Kilograms and the other measures this way.

Hugs


----------



## mensagebr (Nov 18, 2015)

The pics like i promissed.

This is my before and after. 

And also my last contest pics.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 18, 2015)

I am *actually* sceptical. Would it be possible to take a selfie of yourself holding an apple or an orange to prove this is *actually* you.

Hello mensagebr my name is *actually* Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your progress,  mensagebr. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 18, 2015)

Great job! and Welcome!


----------



## mickems (Nov 18, 2015)

That's quite an accomplishment. Great job.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I am *actually* sceptical. Would it be possible to take a selfie of yourself holding an apple or an orange to prove this is *actually* you.
> 
> Hello mensagebr my name is *actually* Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U.



How many times are you going to ask this?


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> How many times are you going to ask this?



He likes his fruits brah.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> How many times are you going to ask this?



This is only the second time.

Take a look at the "Actual Protocol" for starters. Secondly saying actual this & actually that always makes me second guess the statement that follows. Its as if someone is pitching a story that is far fetched and is predicting the nay say.

I work as a dish washer, and actually make 100 dollars an hour. <------ for example

At any rate the seed has been planted. Whether or not it bares fruit remains to be seen.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 18, 2015)

It would be a bit more logical IMO to assume English isn't his primary language, so his word selection isn't exactly going to fit out dialect perfectly.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 18, 2015)

you pegged it zei............................he has stolen someones identity


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 19, 2015)

Jenner said:


> you pegged it zei............................he has stolen someones identity



That's my childhood original pic but no clue who the after pic is


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 19, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> That's my childhood original pic but no clue who the after pic is



You shaved your chest as a child?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 19, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> You shaved your chest as a child?



Didn't everybody?


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 19, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Didn't everybody?



Jenner approves.


----------



## mensagebr (Nov 19, 2015)

Alright guys, i need a post count of 20 to post my link with the pics. Its uploaded on IMGUR. As soon as i get to the 20 post count i will be updating here.

And please, believe, this is really me. I'm doing this log to be always motivated, and get some info with the veterans.

English is not my main language, so you guys can expect some misunderstanding. I have been on US for a year, on South Carolina. This is where i got my english skills.

My yesterday workout was great. Chest and Shoulders

C- 
Incline Smith Press 2x Warm up 4x heavy sets (40kg each side) 2xmtut
Incline Hammer Machine 3x heavy sets (80kg) 2xmtut
Dumbell Flat Bench Press + Flat Dumbell Flies 3x to failure (30kg, 12kg)
Cross Over 5x to failure
Machine Flies 3x to failure + dropset
Front Raises with 10kg plate. 4x to failure
Lateral Raises 7xFST7
Machine Press 2x heavy 2xmtut

Diet was all good. Did my fastened cardio and my post workout cardio.
Pin also was all good. Quads, 3cc, ok.


Today i didnt made my fastened cardio, but will be working out legs focusing quads and get my post workout cardio in.

Thanks for the guys that are following my log, hope you guys enjoy it.
Hugs


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 19, 2015)

mensagebr said:


> Alright guys, i need a post count of 20 to post my link with the pics. Its uploaded on IMGUR. As soon as i get to the 20 post count i will be updating here.
> 
> And please, believe, this is really me. I'm doing this log to be always motivated, and get some info with the veterans.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the haters..... Keep doing what you do!!!!


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 19, 2015)

It's all about dedication to improving your body.  If you set your mind to it and don't give in to the cookies, ice cream, cheese steaks, etc.  It's tough, but it's also a lifestyle choice.  If that's him, great job.  keep it up!! BTW I thought bacon had a lot of fat in it?


----------



## mensagebr (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the reply guys. Much appreciated.

You guys want to check my instagram account? I can leave it here for a while, until i get 20 posts on the forum.

And damn, thats me, lol.

Just had my pwo stimulants, about to hit the gym. No squats today i guess, i'm feeling my lower back a bit. Focus on quads today.

Hugs


----------



## mensagebr (Nov 19, 2015)

Bacon is fat, yes! Im doing a 0 carb post workout meal, then i get all my carbs in before bed. Sleeping better this way and no cravings.

Leg workout was like this:
Calf Raises 5xSST
Leg extensions 2x warm up
Leg Press 45 6xheavy sets (pyramiding) 2xmtut
Dumbell Squats + Hack Squats 5xfailure
Leg Press 3xmtut
Leg Extensions 4xSST 
Lunges 2xdeath
Stiff + Glute Ham Raises 7xfailure

Now im about to eat some eggs and bacon.
Hugs~


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 19, 2015)

mensagebr said:


> Alright guys, i need a post count of 20 to post my link with the pics



A lot of people get on these sites and use other peoples pictures and act like they are that person. Whether it is because of a psychological disorder, or are trying to discredit a person are just a couple of many reasons.

So an easy way to prove you are not a guy posing as someone you are not just take a picture of yourself holding an apple or an orange. 

Until then I will asume you are just cutting and pasting pictures off the internet.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 20, 2015)

I think you're the one with a mental disorder


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 20, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> A lot of people get on these sites and use other peoples pictures and act like they are that person. Whether it is because of a psychological disorder, or are trying to discredit a person are just a couple of many reasons.
> 
> So an easy way to prove you are not a guy posing as someone you are not just take a picture of yourself holding an apple or an orange.
> 
> Until then I will asume you are just cutting and pasting pictures off the internet.



If you continue on provoking and harassing our members I will give you an infraction and continue on doing so until you stop or receive a temp ban. The choice is yours but this is your first, last, and only warning.if you want to call someone out take it to the flame forum but don't shit in another man/woman's log.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 20, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> If you continue on provoking and harassing our members I will give you an infraction and continue on doing so until you stop or receive a temp ban. The choice is yours but this is your first, last, and only warning.if you want to call someone out take it to the flame forum but don't shit in another man/woman's log.



The reason I am asking for proof is to make sure he's not a cop or someone trying to discredit a guy by using his photo's. 

Not to mention someone trying to  set up the person in the photo's. Anabolic steroids are also illegal without prescription in Australia,[121] Argentina, Brazil and Portugal Wikipedia

You gotta admit it isn't often a guy comes in here plastering his anabolic protocol & pictures of his face but I guess to each it's own.

If it was me I would love to throw the apple or orange photo in the guys face that wanted proof. I would take it as flattering.

mensagebr I hope you didn't take offense to my attempt on a proving grounds I apologize if you are who you say you are.

And yes sir Doc, I understand where your coming from and didn't realize till you pointed it out I was being disrespectful my apologies again.


----------



## mensagebr (Nov 20, 2015)

Whats up guys!

No need for all of this. I PM'ed Z with my personal info, facebook and instagram account. Have been very busy these days, and im connecting to internet only at work, so thats why i just cant post a pic holding a fruit (im always on fasting time at work).

Hope this log get backs to its purpose, that is to log my diet workout and hormones, and try to get some advice on the stuff that i do. 

Im here to help, and to be helped. To learn and to teach something.

I will keep the log up, and when i get to 20 posts i will start posting more pics.

Please guys, give me some feedback on the stuff that im doing haha.
Hugs~


----------



## mensagebr (Nov 20, 2015)

I was thinking,

I have been a long time on Winny, a DHT derived, and now i was planning on cruising with Mast, that is also a DHT one. Do you guys think that might be a problem on the health? Hair loss, pimples.. Would it be better a EQ + Test cruise, or only Test cruise?

In case i go on a EQ TEST cruise, i would include EQ on my next blast too. 


I have two champs, the states and the nationals, jun and july. I will be aiming for the nationals. Will drop to the 75kg cat, its a lot of weight to drop, but i need to be ripped as hell.

First things first, next thing that will happen is my cruise, that i'm in need to get things straight and stock the drugs for the prep. 
Was thinking something like this: 
8 weeks
200-200 eq/test (mid one)
OR just 300mg test (safest way to go)
OR 200-200 mast/test (the more expensive one)
On my cruise i will get off the intermitent fasting diet. I have been following this method for a year, since last december, time to shock the body. I will also do a PCT to my thyroid, stop the stimulants, use some money at vitamins, fitos.. try to get things straight.

Then next thing that will happen is a 8 week VERY CLEAN bulk. I will be using bulk drugs, but not eating that much. Will get most of my kcals from prot and lips, and will be cycling carbs. Try to get in some muscle mass without fat. Will get back to the intermittent fasting here. Im also thinking about using Insulin here, on Legs, Back and Chest+Shoulders days (3 times a week), with metformin on the slin off days. This is something to think off. Would be my first run, and it needs a lot of study.

Was thinking something like this:
750 Test - 1g EQ (Frontload here) - 500 NPP
or 
750 Test - 700 NPP - 350 TREM 
or 
750 test - 750 EQ (Frontload here) - 700 NPP 

And i was thinking about 50mg anadrol ED in all those options, or Dbol, i have some Dbol inject source, never tried dbol before, but used anadrol and loved it, i'm more inclined to use anadrol than dbol because of the e2 . I was in the urge to try tren and npp in the same protocol, but now im thinking better.. maybe change it for the EQ and do a npp eq and anadrol run for 8 weeks. 

The next thing that i will do is PREP

There i will get my test down, 700mg tremb minimum, winny/mast/var on the mix, and MAYBE, EQ, if i use it on my bulk. If i use it to bulk, i think it would be awesome to keep it going until the Champs. But all is money in this sport. We shall see.

So, thats some of wat i was thinking of. Give me some feedback guys


----------

